

Google logos throughout the years - mrscotchboy
http://searchengineland.com/google-doodles-special-logos-41567

======
sev
_Larry Page and Sergey Brin were heading off to Burning Man_

I didn't know they were hippies. That's awesome!

------
sumeeta
Also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_logo>

------
vinhboy
Korean Liberation Day is more popular than Chinese New Year?

